# Anybody?



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Nov 10, 2020)

Little tiny yellow dots..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Are you still feeding the plant Nitrogen?

Nitrogen Toxicity is commonly referred to as "The Claw" and is caused by over feeding your cannabis plant with nitrogen.  Most people identify this issue by the tips of the leaves curling downwards like a claw.  The foliage will also be really shiny and dark green in color.  Nitrogen toxicity also slows down growth and eventually causes the leaves to yellow and die.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

If so cut the Nitrogen


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2020)

To much n and p.  Looks like you should flush and cut back in your feeding schedule.  How many weeks in flower are you?  Roster is right you should have cut n by now.  This issue started a couple weeks before.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 10, 2020)

When you say "Little tiny yellow dots.. " my first thought is spider mites, look on the underside of leaves for tiny black specs, use a jeweler's loupe.


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Nov 11, 2020)

I stopped giving nitrogen before flower...i flushed the plant on oct 31st just in case of any type of nut overload or lock out...only thing i have gave it is unsulphered molasis and rain water...


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes they are very tiny...like someone took a yellow pen and started to put little dots on leaves...the plant is growing good and smells great and is really sticky....i will look under leaves right now


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Nov 11, 2020)

3 weks in flower...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 11, 2020)

LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr said:


> Yes they are very tiny...like someone took a yellow pen and started to put little dots on leaves...the plant is growing good and smells great and is really sticky....i will look under leaves right now


That typically indicates mites.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Growdude said:


> When you say "Little tiny yellow dots.. " my first thought is spider mites, look on the underside of leaves for tiny black specs, use a jeweler's loupe.


I would like to see a closer picture of the top of dotted leaves.
Could be mites , indeed.....


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Dec 6, 2020)

Growdude said:


> When you say "Little tiny yellow dots.. " my first thought is spider mites, look on the underside of leaves for tiny black specs, use a jeweler's loupe.


What are symptoms?


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Dec 6, 2020)

From the top...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

Can not see clearly is there webbing in around your buds or have the spots on leaves become worse?


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2020)

Same here these eyes just don' t work that well.  The mites will be under the leaves an you can see them if you look close.


----------

